# CEMC exam



## icodeit02 (May 27, 2014)

I am scheduled to take my exam in June 2014  and was wondering if any one has any study tips for me?

Thank you,
icodeit02


----------



## jamie@samwille.com (May 28, 2014)

*Study Tips*

Be able to skim through a medical note quickly pulling out pertinent information.  Have enough audit sheets for every case. Number them 1-50 for the case studies so you can go back to them if you need to.  I folded the corner down on ones I wanted to go back to. You could also just laminate your sheet and use dry erase markers.  I did not pass the first time. It was harder than I though. The Carol Buck Step by Step EM coding book made all the difference.  I passed with flying colors a month later after this book. The first time I used all the time. The second I finished two hours early. I learned to trust my gut and not go back. It is easy to over think this exam.


----------



## Tiger (May 28, 2014)

*Cemc*

Jamie excellent tips. Which auditing tool did you use?


----------



## JillSmithers (Jul 23, 2014)

So, you can take multiple copies of the auditing tool? Cool! That's awesome. Are you a frequent E/M coder? This is what I do all day long, so I'm hoping my experience will help.


----------



## mhstrauss (Jul 24, 2014)

JillSmithers said:


> So, you can take multiple copies of the auditing tool? Cool! That's awesome. Are you a frequent E/M coder? This is what I do all day long, so I'm hoping my experience will help.



Yes, bring enough copies to cover all the cases...50.  Or other option I've seen others mention is bring one laminated copy that can be wiped clean after each case, and a dry erase marker.

I just sat for CEMC in June.  Good luck!!


----------



## trinalankford (Jul 24, 2014)

I've seen many different E/M auditing tools.  Is there one that is better than the next to use for the test?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mhstrauss (Jul 25, 2014)

trinacmt said:


> I've seen many different E/M auditing tools.  Is there one that is better than the next to use for the test?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I used the one available on the Novitas website; have been using that one since they became our MAC a couple years ago.  I'm very comfortable with it.  They're pretty much all the same, just maybe arranged slightly different from one to the next.


----------



## mdressler6601 (Jul 31, 2014)

What "_optional resource_" did you have besides the cpt, icd, hcpcs, documentation guidelines and audit tool?

The instructions state you can have one reference of your choice...
Getting nervous now that the test is scheduled for me on 9-13-14 

Mary Dressler, CPC


----------



## mhstrauss (Jul 31, 2014)

mdressler6601 said:


> What "_optional resource_" did you have besides the cpt, icd, hcpcs, documentation guidelines and audit tool?
> 
> The instructions state you can have one reference of your choice...
> Getting nervous now that the test is scheduled for me on 9-13-14
> ...



I brought a medical dictionary.  Only used it once during the test.


----------



## mdressler6601 (Sep 22, 2014)

How did you do?  I passed and was glad I had the study guide and the practice exam to see how the questions are worded.


----------

